# Stone chips



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

Whilst cleaning the car today noticed 2 v small stone chips (no more than 1 or 2 mm) on front near the pseudo air vents.
This part of the car is plastic not metal and I'm not sure what touch up paint I should use. There seems to be a huge choice available and I wonder whether I should go for the touch up set available from Audi Parts (9ml x2, base coat and clear coat £13) or any one of the many other choices available on line. My paintwork is Ibis white and the 2 stone chips show up as black.
All advice gratefully received. Thanks.


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

Arbalest said:


> Whilst cleaning the car today noticed 2 v small stone chips (no more than 1 or 2 mm) on front near the pseudo air vents.
> This part of the car is plastic not metal and I'm not sure what touch up paint I should use. There seems to be a huge choice available and I wonder whether I should go for the touch up set available from Audi Parts (9ml x2, base coat and clear coat £13) or any one of the many other choices available on line. My paintwork is Ibis white and the 2 stone chips show up as black.
> All advice gratefully received. Thanks.


I'd only use the Audi/VW product, available from your Dealer or various people online or on fleabay. If you'd been Glacier, I could have sent you my old supply, as I had a mk 2 Glacier TTS... I got a stone chip on the door of my mk3 TTS the day after taking delivery! I've become master of the stone chip repair - just get a couple of OO paint brushes from a craft shop - do not, I repeat, do not use the paint brush in the screw top of the touch up paint. Use a little acrylic paint brush and literally dot the paint into the chip. Don't buy an expensive brush as you'll be chucking it after. Minor stone chips are easily filled doing that. Leave to dry, then gently use some cutting polish, being careful not to take off any of the touch up paint that's dried into the chip. Then using the other OO brush, dot on the top coat if your paint is metallic (two part)... simples. Of course, bigger stone chips are another thing and may require a trip to the body shop. White and silver cars are IMO two of the 'best' colours when it comes to masking stone chips. Black, Blues, Reds... well, try not to get to close to the back of lorries is all I can say... my mk2 RS was Sepang and stone chips were a nightmare. I did treat it to a front end makeover they got so bad... love the colour, but will never buy a car in that hue again. Anyway, I hope some of that helps...


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

You can get Ibis white from Halfords if that's more convenient.


----------



## mickscull123 (Mar 5, 2014)

Arbalest said:


> Whilst cleaning the car today noticed 2 v small stone chips (no more than 1 or 2 mm) on front near the pseudo air vents.
> This part of the car is plastic not metal and I'm not sure what touch up paint I should use. There seems to be a huge choice available and I wonder whether I should go for the touch up set available from Audi Parts (9ml x2, base coat and clear coat £13) or any one of the many other choices available on line. My paintwork is Ibis white and the 2 stone chips show up as black.
> All advice gratefully received. Thanks.


I've used this eBay shop before for several Audi colours. A good match... from hxxp://xxx.ebay.co.uk/itm/Car-Touch-Up- ... 1567200960
Doesn't require a lacquer coat either. About a third of the price of an Audi touch up kit and does the same job.


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

The worst car I had for touching up stone chips was Daytona Grey. As hard as I tried the repairs looked awful & really stand out. I hear and agree with what Mark said previously but I have found that a blob of paint using the brush included with the stick raised above the surface of the paint on the chipped panel, allowed to dry then Meguirs compounded works well for me. Oh and to hell with the clear coat.


----------



## winrya (Feb 22, 2014)

We've had 2 glacier white tt's. The mk2 we owned from new and had 2 tiny stone chips when we swapped at 10k and 18 months old and current tt is 12 months old and 8k on the clock and has 2 tiny chips. ( both touched up and invisible)

Do tt's have better quality paint jobs that other audis? My metallic black a3 would pick up 2 stone chips a day and the wife's old works mini basically needed a respray at 16 months old and 20k miles. Fingers crossed the tt stays this way


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

winrya said:


> We've had 2 glacier white tt's.
> 
> Do tt's have better quality paint jobs that other audi's?


I doubt it, Audi paint seems very thin & brittle to me. I just think Glacier is an easier colour to touch up.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Our white Mini is almost 20k and 2 years, still appears perfect. However our white A3 used to chip really easily exposing black underneath on the plastic trim, I used Audi touch up stick but it was never that good.


----------



## F1_STAR (Mar 11, 2015)

I guess there is two ways to approach this, the quick and easy way is (as you have already stated) or have a self healing clear film added to the car, but you obviously wouldn't go to this extreme on a PCP, perhaps if you owned the car, then I would..


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

I would consider film, especially on the front edge of the rear wheel arches, seems to get a hammering.


----------



## F1_STAR (Mar 11, 2015)

Don't blame you, you can be as careful driver as you can but you obviously have no control over the stones that will impact the car. When you think you have been careful, you look at the front bumper and bonnet etc. and it has tiny chips over it! Surprising how much of a battering it takes. If I was to keep mine, then I'd invest in a film to stop me getting out the touch up paint!


----------

